# Basic Training & Physical testing



## HansonSherren (4 Jan 2009)

I did a search, but didn't come up with any current information (just stuff from 2004, etc).  I know things have changed by now so I'm hoping to get some current information.

I'm just wondering when you do the physical testing for basic training (sit ups, push ups, etc) - do you do it as soon as you get there?  Do they wait until after week 8 and do it then?  I thought I had read something about doing 2 push ups at first when you get there and then after 8 weeks then you do the beep test, sit ups and push ups?
And what happens if you fail the test - you're not sent directly home, right?   I should be finding out tomorrow when I'm going to basic - been waiting for what seems like forever now and am still waiting on my PLAR (is that what it's called?) - but last time I talked to the recruiting office she said "If I call you on Jan 5th, can you be ready to go for the 12th?"  YES MA'AM!      )

Anyway, thank you in advance for any information you can give me!  It's really appreciated!!  

PS - I read all 18 pages of the "No excuse" thread - it took me 2 days (I have 2 babies) - but it was well worth it and I feel more prepared - and so very excited!

Thanks to everyone who keeps this site running smoothly - it's one of a kind and filled with lots of great tips and helpful information!!


----------



## lost4words (8 Jan 2009)

Hello,

You do the Pt test ATLEAST 2 times.  The first you do the first week you get there, usually on the Wednesday or Thursday.  You do the running first, followed up the situps, push ups, and grip test (in no order).  If you fail the running portion, you receive a fail and will be transferred to RFT (recruit fitness platoon) for a minimum of 1 month or maximum of 90 days.  If you do not pass the test after 90 days you are released.  If you pass you will be put on platoon and continue with your basic training.

This part I am a little fuzzy on since it has changed since I left, so anyone feel free to correct me.

If you fail say the situps, or the grip test, but pass the running, you will continue with your platoon and have to retake the test in week 10.  You can fail the push ups, but I believe you know need to do a minimum number (I'm not sure of the number as when I was there we didn't have to do any and we could still pass assuming we passed the running and at least on other strength test).  

If you fail the retest in week 8, they will give you one more change the week of graduation.  If you fail the last retest you will be sent to RFT for a minimum of 1 month and maximum of 90 days.  If you pass you will then be a graduate (unfortunately, you don't get a parade) if you fail, you will be release.



As some one who took (and past) RFT, GET IN SHAPE.  Although RFT is a program that can help you, it is alot easier on yourself if you go in as fit as you can be.  Don't just aim to be able to do the minimum, the better you can do, the easier the physical part of the course will be.  The standards they show you is the level you need to be at.  Anything less (or even just the bare minimum) and you will probably struggle a little bit in the beginning. 

I hope I was able to help, and if I was unclear, please say so and I will try to clarify.



Edited to fix spelling and error.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2009)

lost4words said:
			
		

> minimum of 3 months or maximum of 90 days.



3 months = 90 days 

I think you mean 3 weeks.


----------



## Nauticus (8 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 3 months = 90 days
> 
> I think you mean 3 weeks.


Minimum of 30 days, maximum of 90. Between 1 month and 3 months.


----------



## HansonSherren (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks so much for the response - I appreciate the time you took to answer my question!!  I'll be in the best shape I can be but at least it's nice to know that I won't be sent straight home if I can't do the running right away and I'll be given a chance to improve.  Thanks again!


----------



## kyfho1 (14 Jan 2009)

Hey I found this in another thread about the fitness test for males under the age of 34.

Minimum Physical Fitness Standards
Male, 34 and under

20 MSR Stage 6
Grip 75 (Total) 
Push ups 19 
Sit ups 19


Now I am 21, so these apply to me.  I am worried about my fitness test, I will be able to ace the situps pushups and grip I have no worries there but my running might be close to the wire.  On here is says I need stage 6, in other places I have read I will need to make to stage 6.5... What I was wondering is if there is ANY leniency when it comes to this... Say I pass everything and then my 20 MSR I only make to stage 5.5... are they a little lenient when it comes to that or is it an immediate shipment to RFT for 30 days minimum even if you are that close?
I imagine getting from 5.5 to 6 could be done in a couple days or just on a better day so that little bit shouldnt be too significant.  I could be wrong.

Regardless of the answer to this I am going to continue to work on my running as hard as I can until I go.  I figured out that if I can run on the speed 8.0 on my treadmill for 10 or 15 minutes consecutively I should be ok with this but getting to that point is a work in progress, and I'm not sure how long I will have until I go.


----------



## lost4words (14 Jan 2009)

When it comes to the strength portions (the sit ups, the push ups, and the grip test) they are a little bit lienant.  However, if you fail the run you are automatically transfered to RFT (I heard through the grape vines its now called Warrior Fitness Training).  Unless the standards have changed in the last year (and they may have so anyone with more knowledge please inform me) you have to reach stage 6.  If you think your going to come close (or even, even if you think yous going to do fine) go out and run.  Trust me, just getting by on this test is only going to make the course that much harder on yourself.  

Simply put, go out, right now, and run.   

Trust me, RFT is a good program, but if you can help it (and you can) don't get put there.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

kyfho1 said:
			
		

> What I was wondering is if there is ANY leniency when it comes to this...



No.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jan 2009)

All this stuff has been covered folks. Numerous times. Refine your search criteria.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

